# Any SA resorts worth a DARN...



## carl2591 (May 3, 2015)

Was in the DIK buying craze in '99 and got a Sudwalla several yrs later. At the time they were great buys with good MF,s (dik was $130 US in '99) I bought the Sudwalla for $600 US and got 10yr RCI as well.. (any of these around)

I know a bunch of folks got 4-5 10 yr membership extensions as well. 

SO now the RAND is stable it seem over the past 5 yrs, now at 12 is a good exchange. 

IS anyone still in a good SA resort with 3-4000K Rand MF that trades well and the resort will answer emails and post unit to RCI in timely manner.


----------



## SciTchr (May 6, 2015)

*Dik*

I have two Dikhololo weeks, which I have had forever, like you. I still love my weeks. March depositing time is easy for me these days and I get good RCI TPU. I used to own a Silver Sands II week that I bought at the same time as my Dik weeks. Its levy went sky high. I was able to sell it back to Silver Sands,amazingly enough. I still value my Dik weeks.


----------



## carl2591 (May 7, 2015)

*looking for RCI weeks for sale?*

when the Rand to USD exchange rate dropped to 5, vs 10-1 when i bought in '99, i sold/gave away my DIK unit. The TPU were only 10-11 and the MFs fee were running over 400 USD making it a high cost per TPU place. 

Now it looks like the exchange rate is better at 12-1 so I was looking around to see what as available. Used to when you got a SA unit you could get 4 or 5 yrs membership of 100 or so dollars along with the unit. 

I was looking to add years on to my RCI either by buying a unit and getting years or buying years from someone that got a lot of year buying at places like Sudwalla Lodge.. 


Know anyone with bunch of years they might like to sell some??


----------



## Laurie (May 9, 2015)

I don't think RCI does those bulk-years deals anymore, unfortunately. 

Is it possible to buy years from another RCI member? I don't know.

If not, what you might do instead is take a timeshare (of any type, not just SA) off someone's hands, as a freebie, from someone who wants to get out of timesharing altogether - then they can transfer their RCI membership years to you too.

I once bought a US week from someone whose RCI years came with the deal, plus I had 1 or 2 long SA-RCI deals - but now, the end of that what seemed like my forever-membership in RCI is finally within sight.


----------



## Dori (May 12, 2015)

Whatever you do, avoid any timeshares that are affiliated in any way with the name Stuart (Bullfrog) Lamont. He takes control of timeshare properties and turns them into rentals. You cannot space bank your weeks or exchange them. He and his cronies just expect you to pay your maintenance fees in hopes that they will rent out your unit and reimburse you a few rand towards the maintenance fees.

dori


----------

